
LGBTQ people were born perfect: A new bill would ban conversion therapy - happy-go-lucky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2017/04/27/lgbtq-people-were-born-perfect-a-new-bill-would-ban-conversion-therapy-nationwide/
======
kolbe
I may just be totally out of the loop, but doesn't the typical transition
procedure of the 'T' section of that acronym stand in complete contrast to
that "born perfect" statement?

------
rfz
Really interesting stuff.

Also interesting that something like gay shock therapy puts people on edge,
meanwhile they can inject their 9 year old son with hormones so he can grow
breasts and not many bat an eye at it anymore. "Perfect" is entirely
subjective.

